# The reason I joined the Trad forum...



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Thursday at work I decided to wear my new arrivals from the mail - Land's End Oxford boxers, a Land's End surcingle (my first), a great Brooks Brothers patterned sport shirt from the exchange, Land's End cuffed Legacy khakis, a Timex with NATO strap, Top-Siders and, since it was raining, a Barbour tossed on after all that. 

All day I just felt fantastic - the BB shirt was my first, and it's just wonderfully made and attractive. The khakis are more comfortable than any I've owned, keep a crease and look great with cuffs (here where I live, people don't believe flat fronts can have cuffs. Collective brain damage I think.) Finally in my adult life I feel I'm dressed appropriately but with a style and verve which are my own. This due in part to this forum, and its wonderful suggestions and posters. Certain items I had (Barbour, Timex), others I learned of here (LE everything) and just assembled on my own.

The right clothing can enhance your life - sure only a couple of people saw me at work, but for me to feel comfortable in what I'm wearing was the key. Much appreciation to those here who have helped to guide me through my late preppy stage and into semi-respectable adulthood without me having to wear a suit every day.


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Thursday at work I decided to wear my new arrivals from the mail - Land's End Oxford boxers, a Land's End surcingle (my first), a great Brooks Brothers patterned sport shirt from the exchange, Land's End cuffed Legacy khakis, a Timex with NATO strap, Top-Siders and, since it was raining, a Barbour tossed on after all that.
> 
> All day I just felt fantastic - the BB shirt was my first, and it's just wonderfully made and attractive. The khakis are more comfortable than any I've owned, keep a crease and look great with cuffs (here where I live, people don't believe flat fronts can have cuffs. Collective brain damage I think.) Finally in my adult life I feel I'm dressed appropriately but with a style and verve which are my own. This due in part to this forum, and its wonderful suggestions and posters. Certain items I had (Barbour, Timex), others I learned of here (LE everything) and just assembled on my own.
> 
> The right clothing can enhance your life - sure only a couple of people saw me at work, but for me to feel comfortable in what I'm wearing was the key. Much appreciation to those here who have helped to guide me through my late preppy stage and into semi-respectable adulthood without me having to wear a suit every day.


You are a piece of work. There's a strong hint of troll here I've been slow to comprehend but now it's lit in neon. OK, I've been had. Congrats and good job.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't think so ....


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Since when is sincerity trolling? If I have been misunderstood, let me know so I may make my meaning plain.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

You can accuse P&G of being a might excitable, but hardly a troll.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Trolls don't usually make it to 475 posts.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I found this to be a *very* pleasing post, actually! I'll add my response to the OP's question tomorrow--a day of dealing with the installation of an arsenic abatement system has left me rather tired!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Zon Jr. said:


> You are a piece of work. There's a strong hint of troll here I've been slow to comprehend but now it's lit in neon. OK, I've been had. Congrats and good job.


Strange that you, of all, should say that.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I know exactly what the OP is talking about. My recent khaki fetish is case in point. No one knows that I'm wearing Bills, or Hiltl, or Oxxford (thanks, AlanC), but I do, and while the folks around me can't pinpoint it, they know, at least in the abstract, that it's a step beyond ordinary, at least in these parts. Folks who would ordinarily never make eye contact smile and exchange pleasantries at the sight of a bow tie, and that's nice. Bottom line, it feels good to look good, and it's good to hear someone else express the joy of dressing well. If that makes me a troll, well, so be it.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Zon Jr. said:


> You are a piece of work. There's a strong hint of troll here I've been slow to comprehend but now it's lit in neon. OK, I've been had. Congrats and good job.


Coming from someone who has contributed nothing but snide remarks to the forum, that means very little.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

This place is really testy lately. I thought only us students were going through finals


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> This place is really testy lately. I thought only us students were going through finals


I think it's more of a "circle the wagons" thing. Nobody has a problem with newcomers, but the current wave of trolls has a few of us in a testy mood and when someone who contributes nothing productive calls out a valid contributor we come to the defense.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

srivats said:


> Strange that you, of all, should say that.


Not fair. If not for him at SF, I wouldn't know which AAAC members posted "creepy" images.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> I found this to be a *very* pleasing post, actually! I'll add my response to the OP's question tomorrow--a day of dealing with the installation of an arsenic abatement system has left me rather tired!


what is an arsenic abatement system?


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Still rock yo khaki's with a cuff an a crease! Still reppin the streets rockin 213!

I'm glad to hear that have settled into your own style and found many wonderful items that you have made your own. Keep it up, and never settle for anything that isn't just right. The best of health to you and your wardrobe. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Since when is sincerity trolling? If I have been misunderstood, let me know so I may make my meaning plain.


Well, any grown man choosing the name 'Pink an Green" which is a creation of the OPH, does suggest a certain troll-ism - and to be from Tulsa and talking of Sperry's.......


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I dare say a good percentage of us wouldn't be here without the OPH. And I happen to like pink and green, which is why I chose the moniker. I would wear, and have worn, Sperry shoes to the ends of the earth and as far away from water as I can.

If I had to pick a difference between myself and a troll, it would be I need no one to validate my choices, which I believe you can see here. I'll go back to trying to share sartorial happiness now, rather than effete snobbery as some have chosen.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> what is an arsenic abatement system?


My (defunct) dairy farm I've moved to has well water, and the geology of the area is such that it's contaminated with unusually high levels of arsenic. So, we needed to install an abatement system--essentially a filter through which all water coming into the house passes to remove the arsenic.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> My (defunct) dairy farm I've moved to has well water, and the geology of the area is such that it's contaminated with unusually high levels of arsenic. So, we needed to install an abatement system--essentially a filter through which all water coming into the house passes to remove the arsenic.


thank you. i would drink and cook with only bottle water


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I like to think that the Trad. Forum came to me, rather than I joined it--I've been a member of AAAC since before AAAT existed! (Albeit under a different username--I had an unfortunate experience of cyberstalking, so with the mods' aid I left and then returned a couple of months later, this time more anonymously...) 

I've always been interested in classic (if not trad.) clothing--in my earlier years,in Britain, I was definitely a Young Fogey! My love of Harris tweed has continued, but I now love the 3/2 sack and OCBDs, and, like P&G, find them wonderfully comfortable and attractive clothes for literally everyday use. Plus, they really do look better after several years' use, which is a great boon to my thrifty eyes!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> thank you. i would drink and cook with only bottle water


You're welcome! Luckily, post-abatement our water is now of better quality than most bottled water.... which is goods news, as the bottled water bill for the past week prior to abatement was awful!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> I dare say a good percentage of us wouldn't be here without the OPH. And I happen to like pink and green, which is why I chose the moniker. I would wear, and have worn, Sperry shoes to the ends of the earth and as far away from water as I can.
> 
> If I had to pick a difference between myself and a troll, it would be I need no one to validate my choices, which I believe you can see here. I'll go back to trying to share sartorial happiness now, rather than effete snobbery as some have chosen.


The use of "dare say"......;

The insistance on the use on pink and green eventhough it's an invention of the OPH - a parody;

Being from Tulsa (see supra) and wearing Sperry Top Siders (akin to wearing ski boots in Mississippi); and

The conflation of Trad with Preppy and the admission that but for the OPH, you wouldn't be here all suggest troll.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Being from Tulsa (see supra) and wearing Sperry Top Siders (akin to wearing ski boots in Mississippi)


I can't comment on any of the rest of this because I'm not around here that much, but this.... I'm going to take major issue with this. I was born and raised in Wichita, Kansas. For the first five years of my life, I didn't know there was a type of shoe other than Top Siders. It's really not that uncommon. Furthermore, you might wanna take a close look at a map of northeastern Oklahoma. In the stretch between Ponca City and the Arkansas border (including Tulsa), you can't throw a rock without hitting a really big lake. There's a lot of boats. Ergo, it's really not at all akin to wearing ski boots in Mississippi.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> The use of "dare say"......;
> 
> The conflation of Trad with Preppy and the admission that but for the OPH, you wouldn't be here all suggest troll.


This is not that unusual here at the moment. I put my hand up for more or less equating Trad with Ivy and feel like I'm in the minority. But then, wearing Trad over the last few decades put one in the minority until recently.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

crohnsappleadams said:


> Furthermore, you might wanna take a close look at a map of northeastern Oklahoma. In the stretch between Ponca City and the Arkansas border (including Tulsa), you can't throw a rock without hitting a really big lake. There's a lot of boats. Ergo, it's really not at all akin to wearing ski boots in Mississippi.


Bass boats do not equal ocean-going yachts.

Fine, maybe troll is harsh, perhaps poseur would have been more accurate. Sorry, I just can't get over my opinion that Top Siders are silly unless you have a "big" boat (i.e., a yacht)and that they are especially stupid in land locked states (exception for states adjoining the Great Lakes). Put your OPH down, ignore the hype, and go buy a pair of Bluchers. No one thinks you're "old money" or have attended private schools because you're wearing Top Siders and living in Missouri (for example). Get over it. It's laughable.......Top Sider wearing Preppies from Iowa - please....Just be true to your region. You can be Trad anywhere - just put down the OPH and get a grip. Wearing pink and green, for instance, is a clear give away that you're a poseur as it was never a "rule" within the Trad/TNSIL/Preppy/Whatever universe until the OPH came out and tried to dictate it as such. Yes, it might have been an occasional color combination, but it was not some shibboleth of class/education/waspiness.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Bass boats do not equal ocean-going yachts.
> 
> Fine, maybe troll is harsh, perhaps poseur would have been more accurate. Sorry, I just can't get over my opinion that Top Siders are silly unless you have a "big" boat (i.e., a yacht)and that they are especially stupid in land locked states (exception for the Great Lakes). Put your OPH down, ignore the hype, and go buy a pair of Bluchers. No one thinks your "old moey" because you're wearing Top Siders and living in Missouri (for example). Get over it. It's laughable.......Top Sider wearing Preppies from Iowa - please....


Call him a troll if you like. I don't know him from Adam. Your theory that sailboat owners shouldn't wear Top Siders because their boats aren't big enough to warrant them might be one of the more asinine things I've heard recently. The reason my family wore Top Siders when I was younger is because we owned.... wait.... wait.... wait for it.... a sailboat. Wearing Sperrys seemed like a reasonable alternative to slipping and falling on our asses, so that's what we did.

Besides, what does wearing a $50 pair of shoes have to do with fooling people into thinking you're old money?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

crohnsappleadams said:


> Call him a troll if you like. I don't know him from Adam. Your theory that sailboat owners shouldn't wear Top Siders because their boats aren't big enough to warrant them might be one of the more asinine things I've heard recently. The reason my family wore Top Siders when I was younger is because we owned.... wait.... wait.... wait for it.... a sailboat. Wearing Sperrys seemed like a reasonable alternative to slipping and falling on our asses, so that's what we did.
> 
> Besides, what does wearing a $50 pair of shoes have to do with fooling people into thinking you're old money?


Yeah? Lots of deck work on those sail boats in Kansas? I'm thinking not. Again, by and large little 20ft. (or under) single mast sail boats with no real deck...........

Good for you, if you owned a decent sailboat, go wear your TopSiders and wallow in all your midwestern preppy goodness. But again, the point is the OP who's getting his identity formed by a work of satire. No one thinks Oklahoma is Preppy - probabaly not even Lisa Birnbach no mater how much she wants to make a buck. Trad does not mean Preppy.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought I'd better stay out of it after some of the more...interesting comments, but thus far, I think your comments are telling us more about you than I, Epaminondas.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> I thought I'd better stay out of it after some of the more...interesting comments, but thus far, I think your comments are telling us more about you than I, Epaminondas.


No "daresay"? 
And, it's "me" not "I"


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Yeah? Lots of deck work on those sail boats in Kansas? I'm thinking not. Again, by and large little 20ft. (or under) single mast sail boats with no real deck...........
> 
> Good for you, if you owned a decent sailboat, go wear your TopSiders and wallow in all your midwestern preppy goodness. But again, the point is the OP who's getting his identity formed by a work of satire. No one thinks Oklahoma is Preppy - probabaly not even Lisa Birnbach no mater how much she wants to make a buck. Trad does not mean Preppy.


Yeah, I think we've discovered the real troll.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

ZON JR. and everyone else while we're at it:


If you suspect trolling, please alert the moderation staff. DO NOT violate the forum rules and resort to name calling.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

TweedyDon said:


> My (defunct) dairy farm I've moved to has well water, and the geology of the area is such that it's contaminated with unusually high levels of arsenic. So, we needed to install an abatement system--essentially a filter through which all water coming into the house passes to remove the arsenic.


Near where I grew up in NE Alabama was a 19th/early 20th century health resort called Clairmont Springs that had paths along which were erected monument stones labelled with particular minerals for the many springs which came up on the property. There was black sulfur, white sulfur, molybdenum, chalybeate, alum, calcium....and, yes, arsenic. I was always suspicious that so many springs so close could be so different, but you could, in fact, discern them. You may find it interesting as well that the levels of arsenic in apple seeds and certain other sources is believed to have beneficial effects. So, perhaps the abatement is better than rejecting your water supply outright.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I daresay I always wear Topsiders when abating arsenic.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Zon Jr. said:


> You are a piece of work. There's a strong hint of troll here I've been slow to comprehend but now it's lit in neon. OK, I've been had. Congrats and good job.


I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry about the irony here. Maybe I'll laugh so hard I cry... two birds with one stone.



srivats said:


> Strange that you, of all, should say that.


 To say the least.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Sadly, this is becoming an example of what I DON'T like about the Trad forum (at the moment). 

Sad that others can't join in the simple joy I find in wearing clothes I like. But if tearing other people down because of where they were born, or geographic location, is where you get your jollies, then I'd suggest those folks need a better hobby.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

E-

You're approaching WilliamMMLeftfoot-status. It's unnecessary.

Mods. Lets shut this down?


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> Yeah? Lots of deck work on those sail boats in Kansas? I'm thinking not. Again, by and large little 20ft. (or under) single mast sail boats with no real deck...........


As someone who has been to Grand Lake in NE OK more summers than I can remember, I can tell you that 40+ foot Sea Rays, Carvers, Formulas, Cigarettes, etc. are not uncommon, along with sail boats in excess of 20 ft. Thanks for playing.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I say let them go. They will, eventually, burn themselves out. In the meantime, they are doing the rest of us a favor by identifying themselves as idiots, and stuff on the Internet never goes away. Folks here have long memories. So wail away, trolls, so that we may all know you.

Every site at some point, I think, gets infested by trolls, much like buffalo gnats converge on even the best homes. Or, for those who live in New York, bed bugs. Nothing, really, that anyone can do about it except ignore. The instant they get attention, they just get busier. So, for the time being, when a troll hits, just no one respond--silence is the best exterminator. There are always PM's. And they'll be gone in a week or so.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

What's going on? Too much talk about trolling and not enough follow through with original thought of OP: satisfaction with choosing one's own style. Back to basics.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Don't tell anyone, but I wear BB polo collars and chukka boots although I do not play polo. Please don't out me as a poseur. So far, all my friends have been fooled.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

mjo_1 said:


> As someone who has been to Grand Lake in NE OK more summers than I can remember, I can tell you that 40+ foot Sea Rays, Carvers, Formulas, Cigarettes, etc. are not uncommon, along with sail boats in excess of 20 ft. Thanks for playing.


Bingo. My entire family retired to Grove, OK, right on Grand Lake.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

When you put on that wax cotton coat, with a pair of stout leather boots, and a hefty pair of khakis with a wool sweater- do you ever feel like you are donning armor? 
That's the best part about my "trad" clothes- everything is so thick and well made. I gives me a whole lot of confidence to know that my clothes can handle everything from adverse weather to dress codes, all while looking good and classic. It's great to get that kind of utility and value from a wardrobe. And you can't get that out of just any style.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I just want to get my 2 cents in concerning who should wear Topsiders/Deck shoes. Serious sailors wear them for just about everything other then sailing. When they sail they wear Harken's or Gill's or Slam's. They wear the Topsiders to boat shows or Yacht Clubs.

They are great casual shoes wirh a yachty feel. If you wear them in Tulsa good for you. I don't wear Ropers here in Vancouver though.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Not to cause too much confusion, but companies like Bass have been known to make boat shoes that are not made for use in sailing. By this I mean that they do NOT have non-marking soles. As mentioned earlier, a serious sailor on a larger yacht would likely use a more technical boat shoe. Sperry makes some. They look like sneakers, not like boat shoes. I don't think wearing boat shoes in the midwest is any great sin, even if you don't go sailing.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^LOL!

I wear 'em in the middle of a desert. I do however look down from time to time while I'm wearing them and for a moment feel a little absurd .


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Coleman said:


> ^LOL!
> 
> I wear 'em in the middle of a desert. I do however look down from time to time while I'm wearing them and for a moment feel a little absurd .


I know what you mean. Sometimes I have to go into the office on weekends in the city, and I'll wear boat shoes. And it does seem a little funny walking down 6th Ave in them. But again, so many articles of clothing have made the transition from use in a specific technical sense to everyday casual wear that it would seem to be a double standard to eschew boat shoes on dry land, but still wear khakis, button down shirts, blazers, etc. without being self-conscious.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> The use of "dare say"......;
> 
> The insistance on the use on pink and green eventhough it's an invention of the OPH - a parody;
> 
> ...


I guess I'll be the one to say it - maybe the OP is just an effeminate man and not a troll based on the avatar, mannerisms, diction used, and high interest in clothing. Before anyone makes an assumption I'm referring to personality and not sexual orientation.

End thread.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Look. If you guys want to play "Who's got the bigger di " - I mean boat - that's fine. Just don't report the post when someone claims their boat is more masculine than yours. I've got pretty women to look at over on the FF.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Look. If you guys want to play "Who's got the bigger di " - I mean boat - that's fine. Just don't report the post when someone claims their boat is more masculine than yours. I've got pretty women to look at over on the FF.


Pictures of Cruiser don't count.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Cowtown said:


> Pictures of Cruiser don't count.


Are you sure?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

As scion of a family of traditionally Groton/Yale matriculators since the 18th century and a Sperry wearing Okie Regatta winning noodler of some renown, in one'z inquisitive, exploratory youth one must 'fess up to having experimented with water-closet self-abatement and the donning of floral hues. There was also the monk's strap wearing scandal, but through an Intervention™ of my AmEpiscoPresMethBapterianology familial deprogramming, one is Clear® of that Inquisitional proclivity.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

jamgood said:


> As scion of a family of traditionally Groton/Yale matriculators since the 18th century and a Sperry wearing Okie Regatta winning noodler of some renown, in one'z inquisitive, exploratory youth one must 'fess up to having experimented with water-closet self-abatement and the wearing of floral hues. There was also the monk's strap wearing scandal, but through an Intervention™ of my AmEpiscoPresMethBapterianology familial deprogramming one is Clear® of that Inquisitional proclivity.


Me too.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

boatshoe said:


> I know what you mean. Sometimes I have to go into the office on weekends in the city, and I'll wear boat shoes. And it does seem a little funny walking down 6th Ave in them. But again, so many articles of clothing have made the transition from use in a specific technical sense to everyday casual wear that it would seem to be a double standard to eschew boat shoes on dry land, but still wear khakis, button down shirts, blazers, etc. without being self-conscious.


Good point. A lot of the clothing and accessories we take for granted come from military uniforms, horseback riding, tennis, polo, cricket, etc.

There's a certain point where that rationalisation goes too far, however.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I found a terrific expression in a about Justice Sam Alito's style during his confirmation hearing:

_Alito has been described as a nerd. (He took up juggling, after all.) But he mostly shook off the markers of social awkwardness or eccentricity with the simplicity and discreet tailoring of his clothes. There were no image missteps because he stuck to the basics. He didn't look bespoke, but he looked Brooks Brothers solid. _

"Brooks brothers solid." That's perfect.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Epaminondas said:


> The use of "dare say"......;
> 
> The insistance on the use on pink and green eventhough it's an invention of the OPH - a parody;
> 
> ...


If one reads the AAAC archives they'd find he is correct in say the OPH was quite the influence on this forum.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

randomdude said:


> I
> "Brooks brothers solid." That's perfect.


I, on the other hand, would like to be known as Brooks Brothers solid, stripe, plaid, herringbone, and when appropriate, tartan and regimental stripe.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> Yeah? Lots of deck work on those sail boats in Kansas? I'm thinking not. Again, by and large little 20ft. (or under) single mast sail boats with no real deck...........
> 
> Good for you, if you owned a decent sailboat, go wear your TopSiders and wallow in all your midwestern preppy goodness. But again, the point is the OP who's getting his identity formed by a work of satire. No one thinks Oklahoma is Preppy - probabaly not even Lisa Birnbach no mater how much she wants to make a buck. Trad does not mean Preppy.


Looks like somebody woke up with a case of the reds...and I don't mean Nantuckets. Mind your manners, son. No point in being assumptive and rude. Are you _from_ GA...or just a carpetbagger? Kinda sound like the latter.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Apologies. I forgot for a moment I was reading an outdated thread or I wouldn't have responded.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> Bass boats do not equal ocean-going yachts.
> 
> Fine, maybe troll is harsh, perhaps poseur would have been more accurate. Sorry, I just can't get over my opinion that Top Siders are silly unless you have a "big" boat (i.e., a yacht)and that they are especially stupid in land locked states (exception for states adjoining the Great Lakes). Put your OPH down, ignore the hype, and go buy a pair of Bluchers. No one thinks you're "old money" or have attended private schools because you're wearing Top Siders and living in Missouri (for example). Get over it. It's laughable.......Top Sider wearing Preppies from Iowa - please....Just be true to your region. You can be Trad anywhere - just put down the OPH and get a grip. Wearing pink and green, for instance, is a clear give away that you're a poseur as it was never a "rule" within the Trad/TNSIL/Preppy/Whatever universe until the OPH came out and tried to dictate it as such. Yes, it might have been an occasional color combination, but it was not some shibboleth of class/education/waspiness.


P&G is a troll? I'm scared to think what that makes me.

No Topsiders in a land locked state? I guess I'll have to wear bluchers while piloting my decidedly-not-big 15' sailboat around the lakes and reservoirs of the Intermountain West. I always liked TS's them because they had nice, deck-gripping soles _and _looked good with jeans, shorts and khakis, but if I'm running the risk of giving the impression that I'm old money, I might start wearing flip-flops.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to jump in here and say that on Sunday I had an experience much like the OP. I wore my recently acquired gray POW sack suit (from the Exchange) to church with an Eagle ocbd, no tie, blue square, and my favorite AE longwings. Even though I live in a society where Sunday dress is often jeans and tee, I felt relaxed and comfortable. In fact, I felt great about what I was wearing. And because I've been dressing that way for so long, nobody thinks much of it--so I don't feel self conscious.

The church I attend is on a street lined with lots of indoor/outdoor cafes. Parked along the street every Sunday are a few Ferraris, and rows of other fancy cars. Not being a car guy, I suppose I had the same feeling wearing that suit as those guys do when they get in their cars. Of course, unlike the Ferrari drivers, I had something unique.


----------

